# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Numro de version de mon application

## Thorben

Salut tout le monde,

J'utilise PB 11.2 et j'ai une question pratique pour vous.
Quand j'utilise l'objet Project pour 'builder' mon application, il y a un onglet 'Version' dans lequel je peux entrer les numros de version.
Par exemple 1.10.20.3

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a moyen de lire ces numros dans l'application en cours d'execution ?
Pour les afficher dans une About box.

Merci d'avance de votre aide.  :8-):

----------

